
Show HN: Ding Dong Ditch – Punk Rock IoT - markhenderson
https://lab.mrh.io/products/ding-dong-ditch
======
danielkdewar
Great work. I've seen similar location apps (Tile) make great gifts to
prospects and clients. By eschewing an app/login client integration it also
gives it a very analogue appeal as well.

~~~
markhenderson
Thanks!

------
sprobertson
Great simple idea, even as just a "find my phone button"

